# Loki & Palla were thrown out of Home Depot!



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

This happened on Friday and I'm still so upset I don't know if I can yet find the words.

We took Palla and Loki to town with us and first stopped and gave Loki a bath at the dog and car wash.
We then went on to Home Depot and of course, like usual we took the dogs in. This is the first time Loki has been in and like a true gentleman he sat for everyone who wanted to greet him and gave out free kisses. Palla being her usual self just sat there quietly and behaved like an obedience champ. Not like her usual nut self!
All my dogs are extremely laid back, that is how I want them to be in public and we have worked hard to get them so well mannered.
As some of you know Loki is our rescue from Dickson Tenn this past Aug 23rd.
This is his first time in a public building like this because we wanted to work with him to make sure he would also be well mannered.

While there, we were waiting to have paint mixed when the new Assistant Manager comes over and tells us we have to take our dogs out of the store. When asked why he stated that they were too intimidating and people have allergies to dogs. Just then a young employee drops to her knees with Loki sitting in front of her and was getting kisses from him.

He said dogs were not alowed in the store. Yet when we went in that day there were two different people with little mutts in the carts plus the checkout girls said, hey, this must be dog day! When I said something about it he said, I never saw them.
This is a giant warehouse/hardware and this Bozo is talking about allergies??????/
We have been renovating our house and in the past 2 months we've spent over $5,000 and we were planning to spend a lot more. On each one of these purchases at least one of our dogs have been with us.

Although he said they have a strict no dog policy and the fact that we saw two other dogs. Half the sales people in the store keep dog treats behind the counter for dogs that come in. 

DH called today to just inquire what the policy on dogs was and at first the girl said there is no problem with bringing a dog in.
Then she changed it after a brief hesitation to only dogs that can sit in a shopping cart are allowed in. So DH says, so I can't bring in my Lab? "Only if you can get it to sit in a shopping cart."
Her answers where changing as he spoke to her and she would repeat his questions so it seemed as if someone was coaching her. When asked why big dogs weren't allowed it was because they have recently had problems in the past with big dogs. Funny he never mentioned that on Friday.









This is just wrong! I feel so discriminated against. I had one gallon of paint that I had previously bought and was getting retinted and the girl told DH that this is a farming community and big dogs come in all the time. Yet Loki is not allowed!

The only thing I could do was cancel my paint order in front of him. Which he wasn't happy about since it was for multiple cans. But it also hurts me, I liked working with the girl at the paint dept and now I will have to go to a different city to get my paint which is a big disadvantage for me but they don't have a problem with dogs.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Home Depot has always welcomed dogs everywhere I have lived. It's where people in my community take their dogs for a walk when the temperatures are extreme (like now). I am surprised about your experience. They should at least get their story straight and tell you why they have a different policy than other Home Depots.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

The closest Home Depot to me doesn't allow dogs. (The store has only been open for a few years and they have NEVER allowed dogs.)


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

The new ASSistant Mgr. is afraid of dogs, and abusing his authority.

Happens all the time...probably was read Little Red Riding Hood,
Three Little Pigs, and Peter and the Wolf when little and then
tucked into bed with a teddy bear. 

I took my pup into work one day a week for almost 2 years, when the new HR guy finally got the excuse he was looking for after Hugo wondered out of the server room. 

"I can only imagine what might have happened if he got cornered!"

That's THE problem, that warped imagination! So now the 30 employees who looked forward to a furfix are grumpier one day a week. Way to go, Mr. Fun Police!

Never mind he's got his CGC, and BH, and 12 strangers have crowded around him while in a sit/stay and then a down/stay without me and behaved perfectly, one person's paranoia has ruined it for all.

So many of us feel your pain, and understand. Sad thing is, this is
where BSL comes from, the same ignorance and fear. Idiocy for the masses.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my Shep's name is Loki. since your dogs have manners in public i would say the manager has aproblem with Shepherds. get in touch with the main office and see what the policy is.

i'm not sure if you should inconveinence yourself by shopping somewhere else for your supples because the manager is a wuss. these store managers come and go rather often.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Or get in touch with the actual manager and not a mgr wannabe.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

All Home Depots have a no dog policy (which is listed on the door - here in Canada) but each store depending on the management may or may not allow it. You have to clear it with each individual store management before you can bring your dog in. Some allow it because their management loves dogs others where the management has issues, will ban them.

Because of this you could have a Home Depot that you were able to bring your dog in then all of a sudden has new management, and you are kicked out.

I think Home Depot should allow dogs, if they have no aggressive issues and a dog should not be kicked out unless a problem occurs with that dog.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Go in and talk to the manager. Very politely ask them what is your policy on dogs coming in the store with their owners?

Do NOT be confrontational. Do NOT talk about your previous experience.

If the manager says it is allowed THEN tell him/her what happened and that they need to instruct all their employees on the rules.

If they say absolutely NO dogs then you have to respect that. Say that you are sorry they feel that way and you will be taking your business elsewhere.

If they say the dog has to be in the shopping cart then ask, if I put my adult German Shepherd in the cart is that allowed?

Might be a good experience for the dog!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, I got kicked out of home depot and did all of my remodeling out of Lowe's which allowed my dogs. 

In fact one day, a sherriff's deputy came up to me and petted my pup, and talked to me about her all nice and stuff and then went to the counter and asked if I was allowed to have my dog in there!

The lady at the counter backed me up. 

Since then though, one of the fellow in the back asked me if the dog was an assistance dog. I said that it was a puppy. He told me only assistance dogs are allowed in, people are afraid of dogs, and some have allergies. I took my dog to the car, went back to the window and behind a display found a little sign welcoming service dogs. 

So I stay out of there. 

Even if we are responsible with our dogs, they do not know that. When someone sees you in there with your dog, they will bring theirs. The next thing you know, people will be coming and treating the place like petsmart, not cleaning up after their dogs and allowing them to be rude. 

While I felt crappy about it at the time, they are in the business of selling building materials, not pet toys and food. They should not have to provide doggy waste stations. And one bite and they WILL be sued and they know it. It is a liability I cannot blame them for not wanting. No, I don't like it, but I understand it.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Never saw a dog inside both of Appletons home depots. didnt think they allowed them.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lauri has some excellent advice. I know I ASKED at our Lowes when they opened and they said "all well behaved dogs are welcome" so I always took someone with me. One day Tika and I were in there and some guy (assume manager or Assistent Manager) came up and said your dog will need to leave. I asked why and they said it was posted on their door. I have yet to see it there and will probably some day ask again. If they say the dog needs to be in a cart that can be arranged.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Loki is a big guy and I do think it was the 3 factor, big, black and GSD that right away gave him the no dog idea. 
It's the fact that first it was NO DOGS, now some dogs. 
Theres some really good advice here and I'm going to have to try to calm down before I can speak to the manager which I intend to do.
This has slways been a dog friendly store, just like DOG said,he is just abusing his athourity.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I would call corporate and see if they have an official policy rather than just basing it on whether the manager likes them or not.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

We built our house 2 years ago. My usual day was that I would get home from work, get Gracie and head out to the job site. My DH would always have me stop at HD for something or another. I ALWAYS took Gracie in with me. As a matter of fact, one of the stores' manager had sheppies and some of her employees did as well. So when we would go in there it was a sheppie party with Gracie being the main attraction. 

After we moved into the house, the trips to HD slowed considerably. It had been a few months in between stops one time and I took Gracie with me as I had in the past. As we were getting ready to check out, this young kid with no tact with people came to kick me out. I called the manager and she explained to me that HD has ALWAYS had a no dogs in the store policy and it's posted in the front but they always just let dogs in. Well someone saw a big dog in the store one day and complained to corporate. Nothing happened, they just didn't like the dog being in therewas how it was explained to me. 

In this instance I could tell this particular manager was a dog lover and didn't like that they had to strictly enforce the no dogs rule. 

I took a dog therapy class with Hunter and in the past they would go to HD for a training session. HD isn't letting the therapy organization do that any longer either. My husband is a building contractor and will only try to shop at Lowe's now if he can!

Lu


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

One of our local stores has the policy about fitting in the basket, another one, no dogs, and one any dogs.

I usually don't have a problem in any of them with my dogs in the garden center and I will often spend my time in there with one of the pooches while my husband gets the boring stuff.

I normally ask as I walk in cause I know policy does change a lot depending on experiences of the store.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Our HD does not allow dogs and neither do the two in the town north of us that we occasionally go to. If I ask they usually have no problem with them. 

As far as I know the no dogs is a corporate policy but some stores will let you bring them in if asked. I did a lot of socializing with Havoc at HD and the store is clearly marked "no dogs". 

I think I can see where it would distress you and you may check with the corporate office to be sure, but it is a private company and private property and they can allow who they want on it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Loki & Palla were thrown out of Home Depot!*

I would call a manager for clarification. 

I was told that HD allows dogs, but I'm not sure if that's just a rumor. As far as I know, ours does not allow ALL dogs. Of course they allow service dogs, but they also allow (and host on-site training for) therapy dogs that are in training, but these dogs are with instructors/trainers. Maybe people have seen them and assumed dogs are allowed? I would not assume dogs are allowed b/c dogs have been seen there. I saw a high school classmate carry a MinPin into a bagel shop/restaurant and I thought dogs are not allowed where food is prepared and served.

I do know that the Tractor Supply Cos around here all allow dogs. Besides that, the only dog-friendly places we have are pet stores.

ETA: I stand corrected. See Lu's post. I guess our HD is no longer hosting the therapy dog training either. Pity! That was a good session for Kenya. We discovered that her and the huge Leonberger are both terrified of sea sponges!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Both Lowe's and Home Depot's corporate policy is that they do not allow any dogs in their stores except for Service Dogs.

That said, there are many stores that do allow other dogs in, usually at the discretion of the manager. We used to take Abby into Lowe's all the time until they changed managers, and the new manager chose to enforce the No Dogs policy whereas the old one did not.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Once, I went into a pet store, alone, left my dog in the truck...
another patron came in with her dog, and said I ought to go get mine.
I did, then her dog snarled and snapped at mine, and she smiled!
Yeah, she was proud of her dog's behavior!

If I was the store owner I'd have thrown her out. There is no human vaccine for idiocy!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I never got a chance to go to town and see the manager. It's not always an option when I live so far away.
I think I might be fighting a loosing battle anyways, I would imagine that the Ass. manager has already concocted a good story to tell the manager and I don't think he'll go against the A.M on my account. 

I guess $5,000 doesen't seem like much to them but it's everything to me and if they are willing to let a good customer walk away because some butthead wants to throw his weight around...









I have been under alot of stress lately and my nerves are just frazzled. I get upset by thinkng of it. Is it really worth the hassle of getting upset?









Yeah, dOg, I hear ya when you talk about some idiots being proud of their little dogs bad manners. Most are proud because it took on a German Shepherd and the GSD backed down.(in their eyes) 
Never mind the dog, be aware of the snarling GSD owner in this case.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've never seen a dog in Home Depot, Lowes or Southerlands. I do a lot of shopping at Lowes and HD. The Ace Hardware in Wyoming used to sponsor Santa Paws & a Dog Wash in the summer. Those times you would see many pets in the store.

I think part of it is what customers expect. Many people are worried if not frightened of dogs. If they know to expect a dog in a store it is one thing, but if they don't it is quite another. In pet stores, they expect dogs - but not necessarily in a home improvement center. 

I love to take my dogs everywhere and in summer, down here as most places, it is important that I not leave them in the car. In summer, they don't get to go many places. I'd love to be able to take them in to Lowes, HD & WalMart as well as, let's face it, the grocery store where I do most of my shopping. But - Barker the Younger (aka primo drama queen) tends to yell insults at other dogs.. Imagine her meeting another dog who is quite probably also prone to profanity in a place like HD. Then imagine a non-dog person in close proximity... Really not fair to the innocent customer. Now if it were a really crowded HD on a saturday and there were many dogs all around, everything would be fine because BTY would not be shouting obcenities. 

So - what I would say is enjoy where you can take your dogs and respect those where you can't. If there are some dogs allowed and not others, you can always ask. Be aware that if you press the issue you may spoil the situation for the dogs that ARE allowed. Be clear with management if this is the result you want or do not want.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've never seen a dog in the Home Depot in Mississauga.

I can see why a store would not allow dogs, no matter how well behaved they were. Many people are afraid of dogs, and the bigger the dog the more fear they have. I don't think shoppers need to worry that a dog is around the corner when they are looking at paint colours.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, I would love to take Bear everywhere, but I have noticed since getting him that a GOOD many people have an irrational fear of him. Before they have spoken to him or even come near him they are afraid and avoiding him. Some take one look and go the other way. Often we get dirty looks, like we shouldn't have him out in parks and at football and baseball games. Parents of people on my son's teams WILL NOT SPEAK to me when I have him at a game. They just act like they don't hear me and if I move closer they turn and walk away. Ok, that's just ONE lady, but still. What the ****?
So while I agree. I OWULD love to take Bear to HD or Lowe's, too many people are afraid, and this might ruin their shopping experience. The stores can't have that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

People are afraid of my Nikon, they were when he was 10 weeks old! But...maybe they have good reason. I was bit in the face by a GSD when I was 3 years old. I never push my dogs on anyone, even if their fear is based on a stereotype. I just stay at a comfortable distance for them and work my dog so they can see he is socialized and well behaved. They can take it or leave it. I've found that most people will approach my dog on their own.

I take my dogs to the pet store for socialization and practice. We have a new pet store that's in a small mall, so often if the dog has to pee I also practice walking back and forth along the outside of the mall for added practice.

Even if HD here did allow dogs I'd be leery b/c there are so many people with those big carts that have equipment or wood hanging off, making wide turns. I don't even like going on my own without dogs when I'm buying long sections of pipe for agility equipment, I can hardly control the carts, let alone if there are dogs around corners.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I called home depot and asked if dogs were allowed. I got a bit of a run around answer, basically adding up to 'as long as it's a lap dog'.

I decided to see what would happen if I brought my girl in anyways. We lasted about 3 minutes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why?

A lumber yard, DIY hardware, etc, store is not a pet store. 

If they do not want dogs in the store, why in the world would you take yours there? 

While we can say that little dogs bite and pee too, if they are in someone's arms they are much less likely to:
1) soil the store;
2) scare other customers;
3) create chaos;
4) cause a lawsuit.

This is the benefit one has when they own or run a business. The owner can chose to permit pets or not. Anyone who does choose to allow pets is welcoming a lawsuit. A pet store may consider that part of the package. Any other type of establishment should not be faulted or worse yet thwarted for not welcoming pets.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Not a Home Depot, but at a local lumber yard a puppy was killed when they were putting boards on a cart and it tipped over onto the puppy.

I wouldn't take them in for their safety.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: selzerWhile we can say that little dogs bite and pee too, if they are in someone's arms they are much less likely to:
> 1) soil the store;
> 2) scare other customers;
> 3) create chaos;
> 4) cause a lawsuit.


Ha! I've had little dogs come flying up and try to get out of the cart when I walked by with my SERVICE DOG. 

Little obnoxious dog-aggressive monsters.









And the owners just snicker like it's the cutest thing -- the little dog taking on the GSD. 

I don't know if it's because they're badly socialized, because they're physically elevated and that makes them think they're higher ranking, or because carts are just really uncomfortable, but I've had more than a couple weird experiences with "cart dogs" at HD, so much that I keep an eye out for them as I walk through the store. 

Much of the time, we just wait in the car while Dh runs in and gets what we need. It's easier. 

Camper ignores them, but they're just something else for me to deal with. I'd much rather encounter a dog on a leash any day. People who bring dogs in stores on leashes know they have to meet some minimum standard of obedience. Purse dog owners feel no such compunction.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah..no dogs allowed at any of my home depots. Lol. You shouldn't be upset, not really sure what you expected. They don't belong in stores like this.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

3K9Mom
Camper ignores them said:


> I agree, I also think that its a double standard to have small dogs allowed when my dog isn't. This in my opinion is just another reason to promote puppy-mill-purse-size-designer dogs.'Let's get a Fifi and we can take it in my purse everywhere.'
> I've been in the mall and people have these little mongrels with them in stores as if they don't count. That's wrong! It's still a dog!
> It's blatant discrimination!
> As for manners, MY Dogs are House broken! Just last month I was in Global pet foods getting something for the cat and Larka was with me. This older couple come in with one of those little mutt-mixes and it takes two steps in the store and starts of pee! She stands their watching and lets it finish then said "Wopsee!" and continues into the store. The staff came running over with paper towels while one went to get the mop and bucket.
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So how come is it that when people are accosted by "purse dogs" they do not make a federal case out of it? 

3K9Mom, if they are such a horror in a store, why do you not lodge a formal complaint with the store. The chances are that people HAVE lodged complaints about the little dogs, and the big dogs get banned. 

None of us like to see the little ones get away with murder while their owner smirks. But rarely does any one press the matter that they were bitten or scared by a pom or a maltese. Their owners do not face the liability that we do, because we let it go. Maybe we should not.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I have seen on the board before that people have mentioned bringing their dogs to Home Depot and Lowes with them, but I have never seen dogs in these stores before. 

I just called three of the closest Home Depots and Lowes store near me and asked if dogs were permitted to accompany us to the store. One Lowes store said that they do not allow it, but some people do bring their small dogs with them to the store when they go anyway. The other two Lowes and all 3 Home Depots said they do not allow pets to be brought into the store unless they are marked service animals.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:'Let's get a Fifi and we can take it in my purse everywhere.' I've been in the mall and people have these little mongrels with them in stores as if they don't count. That's wrong! It's still a dog!


I second this. 

We were recently in Walmart getting our shopping done, and there was a woman in the pet section, with a Pomeranian in a sports bag, picking out dog clothing. Nobody said anything to her. We later saw her somewhere else in the store and she had the bag zipped up so nobody could see the dog.

Why is that okay?



> Quote:The other two Lowes and all 3 Home Depots said they do not allow pets to be brought into the store unless they are marked service animals.


IMHO, if they worded it this way - "no pets unless they are marked as service animals" - they are opening themselves up for one **** of a lawsuit. One, service dogs are not pets. Two, service dogs don't have to be marked in any way. Three, you can't mark a pet as a service animal just to bring it in the story.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

My local Ace store welcomes dogs. In fact, one time I was actually standing outside with Freyja while husband went in to get something, and an employee came out and said that she was welcome in. Since then we always go there for socialization.









Falco just had his first trip there last weekend. He was not well behaved... in fact, he was a terror, slipping and sliding, pulling on his lead. But one look at that Boxer mug and everyone was smitten LOL. He gets away with murder with that mug.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

You could alwasy shop at LOWE's. They've been gaining ground on HOME DEPOT!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've seen purse pooches at our Lowes...usally in the fuzzy bedazzled purse of some giant hair lady with 10 inch pink fingernails. I always secretly hope they leave them a "treat" in the purse for their owners...









I understand the no large dog policy...you have some people who would want to bring their large, out of control dogs in, then it would start a fine line between "well behaved" and not, something most store associates/managers can't really distinguish. 

If Mike runs intl Lowes/HD and we have the pups, I just walk over to Petsmart with them or stay in the car with them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's cool that your stores are close enough to do that. There is no place in our county that is dog friendly. So I have to drive about 45-50 miles away to take the dogs into a store. 

I used to take them to HD and Lowes, but when the policy became no dogs but service animals, I quit. I sometimes wish that we lived in a dog-friendly community, but the lack of responsibility of many of the people in this country with courts backing up irresponsible people and laws made to protect irresponsible people from themselves, I doubt that any dog-friendly communtiy will be long-lived.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I have brought Jasper into Lowes, and no problems occured. I saw a Pit bull in Lowes the last time I had Jasper with me.

I have yet to go to Home Depot with Jasper.

I brought Loki into Barnes and Noble a week ago (he was 8 weeks at the time) and I carried him in (I wanted him to get use to sights/sounds).

LOL, 2 employees told me that dogs weren't allowed, and I would have to leave









I think because they have a cafe, it was the reason. Either way, I left without incident









I know I sit outside of Target every other day (for Loki's socialization), and on the door, there is a sign that states that only "service dogs" being allowed. Target also has a little cafeteria (and this Target is not a Super Target).

Sometimes it seems like each store (no matter what region), has different rules







(and not holding by what the corporate office indicates)


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Loki & Palla were thrown out of Home Depot!*

I've never seen dogs in Lowes/HD/Menard's around here! Interesting!

The lady at the drive through of White Castle would not serve me once because I had my dog in the car. She was littereally shaking and frozen (just sayin "no, no, no"), and I hoped she'd get someone else to hand me my food, but she did not. Although in one way I can see how someone could be fearful of sticking their arm near a car with a dog in it, it still frustrated me and drove off without getting my food, and I have not been back to this day.

I would completely understand if you never went back to that store.

Actually, I have not been to a drive thru with my pup in the car since, because, after that, I do not know what the reaction of the employee is going to be.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I was back in the store yesterday talking to the girl in the paint dept. She told me that the Ass. Manager put up a notice in the employee luchroom that only dogs that can sit in a cart are allowed in the store.
So I'm gonna tick the gang a new game!








Seems to me a dog in a cart would be more intimidating then one on the floor.


----------

